# Hi



## Curiousaboutitall (Apr 9, 2019)

Just curious about others experiences that may be similar to mine. Looking for ideas to make and maintain a good marriage.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Curiousaboutitall said:


> Just curious about others experiences that may be similar to mine. Looking for ideas to make and maintain a good marriage.


What questions do you have?
Tell us a bit about yourself and your marriage


----------

